# AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten



## mixxed_up (7. September 2010)

*AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Da der Catalyst in der Legacy Version 10.5 und 10.8 von AMD nicht veröffentlicht wurden, hat Planet3D Now! auf der IFA bei AMD nachgehakt. Diese bestätigten, dass es keine weiteren Treiber für DX9 Produkte geben wird. Damit stellt AMD den Support für Produkte vor der HD 2000 Serie vollkommen ein.

Als Begründung führt AMD an, dass die entsprechenden Karten mittlerweile zu alt sind, und aktuelle Mainboard IGPs bereits eine ähnliche Leistung böten.

Quelle: Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User


----------



## Two-Face (7. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Von mir aus, dann renn' ich halt nur noch mit Catalyst 10.2 rum - zu bedenken ist jedoch, dass Nvidia heute noch Treibersupport bis zur GeForce 6 zurückgehend bietet - welche z.T. sogar noch schwächer als aktuelle Mainboard-IGPs sind. Und trotzdem bekommt Nvidia die insgesamt offenbar besseren Treiber hin. Wenn ATI (oder besser: AMD) dadurch nun endlich gleichzieht, soll es mir recht sein, allerdings gab's schon bei der Legacy-Umstellung nicht viele Treiberverbesserungen zu bewundern.

EDIT: Und wer glaubt, dass ich deswegen aufrüste, hat sich mächtig in seiner Materie geirrt.


----------



## derP4computer (7. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Sapphire hat schon bei 8.5 aufgehört, da wundert es mich nicht, wenn AMD/ATI/Radeon beim Catastrophen Catalysator Centrum auch aufgiebt. 

Ich nehme dann halt einen älteren.


----------



## Pikus (7. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Von mir aus, dann renn' ich halt nur noch mit Catalyst 10.2 rum - zu bedenken ist jedoch, dass Nvidia heute noch Treibersupport bis zur GeForce 6 zurückgehend bietet - welche z.T. sogar noch schwächer als aktuelle Mainboard-IGPs sind. Und trotzdem bekommt Nvidia die insgesamt offenbar besseren Treiber hin. Wenn ATI (oder besser: AMD) dadurch nun endlich gleichzieht, soll es mir recht sein, allerdings gab's schon bei der Legacy-Umstellung nicht viele Treiberverbesserungen zu bewundern.
> 
> EDIT: Und wer glaubt, dass ich deswegen aufrüste, hat sich mächtig in seiner Materie geirrt.



Ich wette, ATI macht das nur, um um speziell dich dazu zu bringen, endlich neue Karten zu kaufen.


----------



## lollyy (7. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

aber woher wollen die wissen, dass er auch ne karte vin amd/ati kauft?
er kann ja genausogut eine von nVidia nehmen


----------



## Pikus (7. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Das nennt man spekulieren


----------



## NCphalon (7. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Hab nochnix davon gehört dass Grakas den Betrieb einstellen wenn der Treiber älter als 2 Monate is^^

Bei so alten Karten machts doch eh keinen Sinn mehr die Treiber zu aktualisiern, wann standen denn die X1950 Series das letzte mal in den Release Notes?


----------



## Homerclon (7. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Ich hatte mit älteren Treiber bei meiner Radeon 9800 auch weniger Probleme als mit aktuelleren.
Eine Leistungssteigerung gab es sowieso nicht mehr.

Irgendwann lohnt es sich gar nicht mehr für eine alte GraKa einen aktuelleren Treiber zu installieren.
Sehe also nichts negatives darin das AMD die Treiberunterstützung für DX9-Karten eingestellt hat.


----------



## Skysnake (7. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

dito, zumal die Karten nun wirklich schon einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel haben. Und wie gesagt wurde, alte Treiber kann man ja ohne Probleme nutzen.


----------



## XXTREME (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Lächerlich was der Kerl da von AMD von sich gibt. Eine HD4200 ist also ähnlich schnell wie eine X1950XTX.....nee alles klar. Der Typ sollte sich mal nach einem neuen Job umschauen, der scheint ja nichtmal die Leistung "seiner" Karten zu kennen!!!


----------



## bingo88 (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Ich bin begeistert. So werde ich nie den DVI Anschluss meiner X850XT PE nutzen können. Zur Erklärung: Wenn ich den Monitor per DVI angeschlossen habe und den Monitor ausschalte (oder Windows ihn in den Standby-Modus schickt). gibt's beim nächsten Einschalten nur eine "No Signal"-Meldung. Per VGA alles kein Problem, mit Linux alles kein Problem, nur unter Win sobald ich den Treiber installiere. Tja, war mein letztes ATI (jetzt AMD) Produkt...


----------



## geo (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

 X850, die hat doch sowieso schon Schimmel angesetzt 

Das Problem mit dem DVI Anschluß kommt übrigens nicht von schlechten ATI Treibern, ist wohl ein Biosproblem beim Mainboard, oder die Chipsatztreiber sind nix. Hatte das auch schon mehrmals in Verbindung mit Asrock und ECS Mainboards.

Das AMD den Treibersupport für die alten Radeons einstellt ist kein Beinbruch.
Wer noch so ein altes Ding hat, braucht keine neuen Treiber sondern eine neue Grafikkarte.
Und wenn jemand nicht spielt, was mit den Krüppeln eh nicht mehr ordendlich gehn würde, der braucht wohl auch nicht alle 3 Monate neue Treiber.

Ich finde es sogar eher gut das AMD sich nun auf die neuen Generationen konzentriert. 
Wenn die neue Architektur sich so stark von der alten unterscheidet müssen wir eh alle bald die neuen Legacy Treiber für unsre 2 3 4 5XXX installieren


----------



## Imperator-Paul (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Da schon seit geraumer Zeit keine der betroffenen Karten in den Treiber-updates berücksichtigt wurde, ist dies ein logischer Schritt.
Jedoch sollten die älteren Treiber weiter zum Download angeboten werden damit auch Nutzer älterer Karten sich bei Bedarf den Treiber erneut laden können.


----------



## XXTREME (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

@Imperator-Paul

Dessen darfst du dir die nächsten 2 Jahre sicher sein. Warum sollte man den 10.2 auch von der Website entfernen???

@Bingo88

Also ganz ehrlich, bei einer X800 hörts aber auf. Gleich schreit noch jemand das seine Mach oder Rage nicht mehr unterstützt wird!!!


----------



## bingo88 (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



XXTREME schrieb:


> @Bingo88
> 
> Also ganz ehrlich, bei einer X800 hörts aber auf. Gleich schreit noch jemand das seine Mach oder Rage nicht mehr unterstützt wird!!!


Das der DVI-Anschluss funktioniert ist eine Grundvoraussetzung. Ist so wie wenn bei deinem Auto nur die ersten 3 Gänge funktionieren!

Und es betrifft alle ATI-Karten die ich habe (9000, 9600SE, X850XT). Mit dem DVI gibt es das beschriebene Problem. Zum Vergleich: Geforce 4 Ti kein Problem, Geforce 7600GT kein Problem. Und die sind nun auch nicht gerade neu...

Mit den Omega-Treiber funktioniert es übrigens, jedoch sind die asbach


----------



## BigBoymann (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Meiner meinung nach vergesst ihr hier gerade ein paar Sachen. 

1.) nur weil ein aktueller Treiber die Grafikkarte noch unterstützt, heisst dies nicht, dass es auch noch etwas neues mit sich bringt. Derzeit hat man auch mit Karten vor der HD2xxx noch alle Möglichkeiten, man kann also Win7 in der 64bit Variante nutzen. 
Neue Treiber bringen meist mehr Performance und mehr Funktionen mit sich, dass dies aber bei deralt alten Karten eh nicht mehr gemacht wird bedenkt niemand. Nur weil 10.8 draufsteht, heisst es ja noch lange nicht, dass dies dann auch wirklich drin ist. 
NV packt halt die alten Dateien mit rein und gut ist, Updates sind das auch nicht mehr. Es sind halt die alten Treiber mit nem neuen Namen. 

2.) ne X1950XTX ist die def. schnellste der betroffenen, sie wurde bei mir abgelöst, durch eine sehr kleine HD5450 und ich kann in aktuellen Spielen keinen Unterschied in der Geschwindigkeit ausmachen, sie laufen beide unter aller Sau. 
Mir kommt da gerade so ein Vergleich in den Sinn, kannst du dich noch erinnern in welchen Spielen die Karten damals antreten mussten, Battlefield 2 war seinerzeit das Spiel überhaupt. Hast du BF2 heute mal angespielt, selbst mit Ultra High und 1920x1080 sieht es immer noch schlecht aus. Aktuelle IGP werden diese Spiele wohl heute problemlos in ähnlichen Geschwindigkeiten anzeigen können, wie seinerzeit eine XTX. Deshalb ist der Satz gar nicht so abwegig (eine bitte noch, lass uns jetzt nich um 20% streiten, 20% von 10 FPS, sind nur 2Fps) 

Also, meiner Meinung nach nachvollziehbar, sie tun das gleiche was alle machen, mit dem Unterschied sie sprechen es aus, was nicht immer verkehrt ist.
Aber wichtig ist auf jeden Fall, dass man die entsprechenden Treiber noch beziehen kann auf der AMD Seite. 


achso, zu dem Fall des nicht funktionierenden DVI Ausganges, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich damals eine X1900XT bestellt hatte, welche ich partout nicht zum laufen bekommen wollte. Bei einem Freund eingebaut und sie lief tadellos. 
Ich habe im Nachhinein auch nur erfahren, dass manche Mainboards große Probleme mit ATI Karten hatten. Ob dies nun auf ATI zurückzuführen ist, kann ich nicht sagen, aber auf einigen war DVI (die X1900XT hatte nur DVI) nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## tm0975 (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Ich wette, ATI macht das nur, um um speziell dich dazu zu bringen, endlich neue Karten zu kaufen.



quatsch. wieso überhaupt? funktioniert alles mit aktuellem bs. und wer top-aktuelle speile spielt, hat eh neuere karten drin.


----------



## Rollora (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich bin begeistert. So werde ich nie den DVI Anschluss meiner X850XT PE nutzen können. Zur Erklärung: Wenn ich den Monitor per DVI angeschlossen habe und den Monitor ausschalte (oder Windows ihn in den Standby-Modus schickt). gibt's beim nächsten Einschalten nur eine "No Signal"-Meldung. Per VGA alles kein Problem, mit Linux alles kein Problem, nur unter Win sobald ich den Treiber installiere. Tja, war mein letztes ATI (jetzt AMD) Produkt...


Same here. Und unter Windows 7 hab ich auch das Problem, dass wenn ich eine Auflösung die nicht der nativen des Bildschirms entspricht, das Bild nicht gestreckt wird auf den ganzen Bildschirm (wie ich das möchte, wenn ich statt 1080p nun 720p Spiele in manchen Spielen), sondern das Fenster immer kleiner wird. Im Treiber gibts die Option zum Strecken bei den 10.2er Legacy Treibern leider nicht mehr unter Win7. (X800XL)
Den DVI Ausgang kann ich aber dennoch benutzen, ich schalt den Bildschirm nicht aus, sondern lasse ihn von Windows nach 1 Min abschalten, dann geht er bei der nächsten Mausbewegnung an. Oder, wenn ich doch mal per hand am Monitor ausschalten sollte, hilft es hinten den Stecker bei der Graka raus und wieder rein zu stecken, während der Moni angeschaltet ist und nach dem Signal sucht. Aber VGA Ausgang hat eh weniger inputlag ^^. Viel Glück



geo schrieb:


> X850, die hat doch sowieso schon Schimmel angesetzt


eigentlich nicht, es laufen die meisten Spiele mit reduzierten details noch auf meiner X800XL, Starcraft, Crysis auf MID usw.


geo schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem DVI Anschluß kommt übrigens nicht von schlechten ATI  Treibern, ist wohl ein Biosproblem beim Mainboard, oder die  Chipsatztreiber sind nix. Hatte das auch schon mehrmals in Verbindung  mit Asrock und ECS Mainboards.


bei mir zumindest nicht, eine andere Grafikkarte löst das Problem, ein anderes MB nicht


geo schrieb:


> Das AMD den Treibersupport für die alten Radeons einstellt ist kein Beinbruch.
> Wer noch so ein altes Ding hat, braucht keine neuen Treiber sondern eine neue Grafikkarte.
> Und wenn jemand nicht spielt, was mit den Krüppeln eh nicht mehr  ordendlich gehn würde, der braucht wohl auch nicht alle 3 Monate neue  Treiber.


auch auf meinen Spielepcs brauch ich nicht alle 3 monate neue Treiber und auf dem wo ich die X800XL drin hab, spiele ich kaum, zum Arbeiten reicht sie völlig aus.



geo schrieb:


> Ich finde es sogar eher gut das AMD sich nun auf die neuen Generationen konzentriert.
> Wenn die neue Architektur sich so stark von der alten unterscheidet müssen wir eh alle bald die neuen Legacy Treiber für unsre 2 3 4 5XXX installieren


Das wird natürlich so sein. Allerdings überlege ich da schon lange inwiefern man die kommende HD6xxx generation unterstützen wird. Die HD 2-5xxx wird sicher in 3 Jahren in den Legacy fallen, aber die 6xxx soll ja ANGEBLICH schon neuere Architekturteile beinhalten (wer's glaubt, ich glaub eher an eine umgestellte 5xxx Architektur).


----------



## alm0st (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Irgendwann muss man mal auch nen Schritt nach vorne machen. Vielleicht kann man ja so ein paar Kunden dazu bewegen auf neuer Grafiklösungen umzusteigen. Neue Technik(en) -> neue Hardware. Und wer jetzt noch mit so alten Gurken rumbremst der muss sich eben umsehen...


----------



## bingo88 (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, das die Karte alt ist, aber ich habe alle bei AMD angebotenen Treiber versucht und bei jedem (waren so ca. 20) gab es diesen Fehler. Und das sind Treiber aus Tagen, wo die Karte noch recht frisch war! Also ist das ein nie (wirklich) behobenes Problem.

Interessanterweise funktioniert es mit dem Omega-Treiber ja auch (welcher auf dem Catalyst basiert), ebenso unter Linux. Nur der offizielle Catalyst packt es in jeder von mir versuchten Version nicht.

Übrigens hatte ich während meiner Recherche auch Leute getroffen, die solche Probleme mit aktuellen Karten (HD4000er) hatten 

Und von wegen "alte Gurken": ES IST EINE BASISFUNKTION DIE SEIT DEM CATALYST 8.1 NICHT FUNKTIONIERT!!!


----------



## Explosiv (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, bei einer X800 hörts aber auf. Gleich schreit noch jemand das seine Mach oder *Rage nicht mehr unterstützt wird*!!!



Hey, meine Rag3D Pro Turbo wird nicht mehr unterstützt   !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OT: Naja, Windows-VGA-Standard-Treiber werden dennoch installiert, reicht für 1024x768 und 32Bit Farbtiefe. Die Karte habe ich schon ein paar mal benötigt, wenn ich das VGA-Bios meiner "großen" zerschossen hatte .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Arrow1982 (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Müsste jetzt grad mal probieren, ob das Win 7 meine alte Matrox Millenium noch erkennen täte


----------



## geo (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

@bingo88 

Glaub mir, es liegt am Mainboard Bios oder an den Chipsatztreibern.
Habe beruflich bedingt schon einige 100 Kisten zusammen genagelt und noch viel mehr von den Dingern gewartet.
Es gibt sogar Monitortypen die mit einigen Grafikkarten seltsame Anwandlungen haben.
Bei enem gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, das Problem betrifft nur ATI Karten, bei der 5000er Reihe hatte ich es noch nicht, aber bei einer 4830 hatte ich das Problem 1x in Verbindung mit einem ECS Mainboard. Im allgemeinen sind ältere ATI Karten etwas problematisch, aber das schon seit der Einführung damals. Für das Chip oder Platinendesign von ATI oder zig Fremdherstellern kann man doch schlecht AMD verantwortlich machen.
Bei den ECS Mainboards wie dem K7S5a z.B funktioniert auf grund der Bauweise der S3 Modus nicht, auch wenn einige Bios Versionen diesen freigeschaltet hatten. Es soll sogar Leute geben bei denen das wunderbar klappt, aber eben nicht oder schon garnicht mit einer ATI Karte. Mit einer Matrox hingegen gibt es da keine Probleme obwohl der Hersteller eindeutig sagt das es nicht funktioniert.
Ich könnte Stundenlang über Problemfälle schreiben, offtmals wird aber der falsche Hersteller nieder gemacht nur weil man z.B. ne Grafikkarte hat die einige Spezifikationen ignoriert und ihr eigenes Süppchen kocht.

Kein Treiber der noch von AMD kommen würde, könnte dein Problem lösen.

Da hilft auch kein jammern, einfach ne neue Karte rein und fertig. Bei ebay gibts für 15EUR sicherlich besseres wie ne X800 
Wenn du eh nicht spielen willst kannst du dir sogar ne Matrox kaufen die bekommste für Kleingeld und die funzt auch mit deiner wohl etwas seltsamen Konstellation einwandfrei


----------



## Hademe (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Also ich hab der 5850 vor nem monat mal ne chance gegeben. Ich war so dermaßen unzufrieden mit dem Catalyst das ich jetzt wieder bei Nvidia gelandet bin. Sorry AMD aber wer NVidia gewohnt ist kommt mit dem Catalyst einfach nicht ins Reine.
Ich jedenfalls bin von ATI/AMD so enttäuscht das diese in Zukunft für mich tabu sind.


----------



## bingo88 (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



geo schrieb:


> @bingo88
> 
> Glaub mir, es liegt am Mainboard Bios oder an den Chipsatztreibern.
> Habe beruflich bedingt schon einige 100 Kisten zusammen genagelt und noch viel mehr von den Dingern gewartet.
> ...


Der AMD Supportmitarbeiter hat mir aber gesagt, das Problem sei seit 2006 bekannt. Und ich habe es in 3 Rechnern probiert. Und mit dem Catalyst < 8.0 geht es auch. Es kam also erst mit dem 8er Catalyst.

Naja, ich habe ja jetzt ne 7600GT die funktioniert...


----------



## DarkMo (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

also meine 4600ti hat auch nur probleme mit standby gehabt. der rechner wurde nie wieder wach. also ati als bösen bösen (und vorallem alleinigen) fehlerteufel zu brandmarken funktioniert einfach nich 

aber ansonsten hat die karte bis 2008 wunderbar mit treibern von 2003 oder so gefunzt. irgendwann kommt für solche karten eh nix neues mehr, also is der "support" dafür reell betrachtet eh schon seit jahren nich mehr gegeben. die aufregung find ich daher voll fürn po ^^

un ich hab ja nu erst seit kurzem (vor nem jahr catalyst mit der 4870 un jetz den - detonator? - für die 240) beide treiber kennenlernen dürfen... wo is da nochma der unterschied? schlagt mich ned, aber als treibereinstellung reicht mir das, was windows bietet. sprich farbtiefe, auflösung un... das wars auch schon. alles andere bieten mir die spiele. kann ein spiel kein AA, dann isses eben so. ich kauf mir auch kein buch un verziere den text hinterher selber, weils mir so besser gefällt ^^

ich denke mal eher, das das "luxusproblemchen" sin, über die hier grad gemeckert wird.


----------



## bingo88 (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Naja, nicht funktionierender DVI ist wohl eher kein "Luxusproblem". Oder wäre es okay für dich wenn dein Auto nur bis zum 3. Gang fährt? Und es ist eindeutig ein Treiberproblem, vermutlich was ganz banales. Ich vermute, der Port wird einfach abgeschaltet. Eigentlich hätte ich mal den Remotedebugger drauf loslassen sollen, aber ohne Sourcecode ist das mit dem Reparieren so ne Sache. Außerdem habe ich ja jetzt Ersatz 

Aber ich hatte doch auf einen Fix gehofft, zumal der AMD Mitarbeiter mir damals sowas erzählt hatte...


----------



## klink (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Im Vergleich zu Creative, ist der Treiber Support von AMD beispielhaft.


----------



## DarkMo (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

in ermangelung eines dvi kabels läufts bei mir au nur über d-sub. wayne? ^^ ich seh was un das sieht scharf und gut aus. kA wozu ich 20ocken oder so fürn kabelchen ausgeben soll, das mir nix bringt. un du sagtest ja selber, das das kein spielerechner is. un im office/desktop betrieb sieht man da doch erst recht keinen unterschied oder?

und najo, ob die JETZT noch an problemen von "vor 5 jahren" werkeln glaubste doch selber ned. die hams sicher zu der zeit versucht, aber vllt ham sies ja auch einfach eingesehen, das sie von ihrer seite aus da nix machen können, da es ned ihr fehler is (wie hier auch schon angedeutet wurde).


----------



## @@RON (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> [...] zu bedenken ist jedoch, dass Nvidia heute noch Treibersupport bis zur GeForce 6 zurückgehend bietet [...]



Ich habe erst neulich den aktuellen Treiber für eine Geforce FX 5200 runtergeladen bzw. zum Download angeboten bekommen.
Erstaunlich, dass die noch unterstützt wird


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



klink schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu Creative, ist der Treiber Support von AMD beispielhaft.



mmm...mal überlegen.
Wann ich ich Probleme mit einer Creativ SB Karte?
mmm muß irgendwann 1997/98 gewesen sein als meine ISA SB 64 AWE mit Win95/98 sich um IRQs gestritten hatten.

Bei AMD habe ich nur das vsync Problem.
Kann zwar den im Treiber als immer an aktivieren aber im Spiel ist der aus.


----------



## H@buster (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



XXTREME schrieb:


> @Imperator-Paul
> Also ganz ehrlich, bei einer X800 hörts aber auf. Gleich schreit noch jemand das seine Mach oder Rage nicht mehr unterstützt wird!!!


Ich hab hier noch 2 Rage 128 rumliegen! Die armen Teile. Und ne 7500!!
Die 9800Pro ist ja leider im Backofen komplett gestorben (offensichtlich sollte man die mit weniger heißer Luft konfrontieren als ne 8800GTX, alles ist abgefallen xD)

Und ich weiß auch nicht was sich hier einige so über die AMD Treiber aufregen!? Okay, es bracht etwas Umgewöhnung von NV zu AMD, aber hey. Als Alternative zu NHancer gibts RadeonPro und das funktioniert mit jeder Version besser (ich hab inzwischen nur noch 1 Wunsch offen, Flatpanel-Scaling darin einstellen zu können).
Ansonsten ist doch an den Treibern nichts schlimmes dabei, oder?


Komplett nachvollziehbarer Schritt den Legacy Support einzustellen, schließlich kriegt man ja quasi jeden Mist sogar unter Windows 7 zum laufen


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> mmm...mal überlegen.
> Wann ich ich Probleme mit einer Creativ SB Karte?
> mmm muß irgendwann 1997/98 gewesen sein als meine ISA SB 64 AWE mit Win95/98 sich um IRQs gestritten hatten.
> 
> ...



Man muss schon fast von Einzelfall sprechen, wenn mal jemand mit aktuellen Creative-Karten keine Probleme hat.


@Topic: Ich sehe das ganze mit gemischten Gefühlen. Leute mit so alten Grakas sind in der Regel keine aktiven Gamer mehr und brauchen auch nicht ständig etwas neues.
Wer wieder Treibersupport haben möchte, kann sich aus heutiger Sicht für ein paar € locker etwas auf X1950XTX Niveau holen. Eine 5550 dürfte mit dieser locker den Boden wischen und hat zudem noch neuere Features.


----------



## bingo88 (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Ich brauch halt DVI weil auf meinem 22er sieht 1680x1050 sonst schon verschwommen aus, daher war VGA keine Alternative. Ich hatte davor einen 12 Jahre alten 15er mit 1024x768 der nur VGA hatte, da war das kein Problem. Aber seit ich den neuen TFT habe, war nix mit DVI - zumindest sollte der Bildschirm mal ausgeschaltet werden 

Naja, mir wurde gesagt, das Problem sei seit 2006 bekannt und angeblich behoben... jetz ist's eh egal, da ich die Karte rausgeschmissen habe. Ich hatte lange genug auf einen neuen Treiber gewartet. Zumal ich das Problem evtl. sogar selbst hätte beheben können - wenn ich Zugriff auf die Sourcen gehabt hätte 

Übrigens hatte der Catalyst 10.x Legacy nur den Namen mit dem neuen gemein. Intern basierte der immer noch auf dem 9er...


----------



## AMDFan2005 (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



DarkMo schrieb:


> in ermangelung eines dvi kabels läufts bei mir au nur über d-sub. wayne? ^^ ich seh was un das sieht scharf und gut aus. kA wozu ich 20ocken oder so fürn kabelchen ausgeben soll, das mir nix bringt. un du sagtest ja selber, das das kein spielerechner is. un im office/desktop betrieb sieht man da doch erst recht keinen unterschied oder?
> 
> und najo, ob die JETZT noch an problemen von "vor 5 jahren" werkeln glaubste doch selber ned. die hams sicher zu der zeit versucht, aber vllt ham sies ja auch einfach eingesehen, das sie von ihrer seite aus da nix machen können, da es ned ihr fehler is (wie hier auch schon angedeutet wurde).



Auf TFTs macht DVI einen deutlichen Unterschied. Außerdem wird für HD-DVDs und Blu-Rays auch eine digitale Verbindung benötigt (zumindest seit dem aktuellsten PowerDVD). 

Kann also schon seine Gründe haben, wenn man DVI fordert.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Man muss schon fast von Einzelfall sprechen, wenn mal jemand mit aktuellen Creative-Karten keine Probleme hat.


Japp, Creative Labs' Soundkartentreiber sind der absolute Horror, dauernd wird auf ATIs Catalyst rumgehackt, aber Creative zeigt, dass es noch schlechter geht.


GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> @Topic: Ich sehe das ganze mit gemischten Gefühlen. Leute mit so alten Grakas sind in der Regel keine aktiven Gamer mehr und brauchen auch nicht ständig etwas neues.


Solche alten Grafikkarten, wie die X1950 XTX oder X1900 XT erzielen aber oftmals doch eine bessere Bildqualität, als die aktuelle Konsolengeneration - die ist nämlich der Grund, warum so manche DX9-High-End-Rarität heute noch ausreicht.


GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wer wieder Treibersupport haben möchte, kann sich aus heutiger Sicht für ein paar € locker etwas auf X1950XTX Niveau holen. Eine 5550 dürfte mit dieser locker den Boden wischen und hat zudem noch neuere Features.


Mm, die X1950 XTX hat eine deutlich höhere Speicherbandbreite, je höher die Auflösung und AA, desto mehr kann sie sich auch von der HD5550 absetzen bzw. desto mehr kommt die X1950 XTX der HD5550 hinterher.


----------



## klink (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> mmm...mal überlegen.
> Wann ich ich Probleme mit einer Creativ SB Karte?
> mmm muß irgendwann 1997/98 gewesen sein als meine ISA SB 64 AWE mit Win95/98 sich um IRQs gestritten hatten.
> 
> ...



Seit ich zu einem x64 System umgestiegen bin, habe ich ständig Probleme. Ich kann mich auch an keine Firma erinnern, außer Creative, die für einen Treiber Geld haben wollte.


----------



## DarkMo (8. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Auf TFTs macht DVI einen deutlichen Unterschied. Außerdem wird für HD-DVDs und Blu-Rays auch eine digitale Verbindung benötigt (zumindest seit dem aktuellsten PowerDVD).
> 
> Kann also schon seine Gründe haben, wenn man DVI fordert.


ok, das mit dem blueray gelumbe mag sein, aber ich hab für sowas wenn eh nen fernseher ^^ daher war das bei mir nie nen thema *schulterzuck* und das dvi bild kenn ich einfach ned. auf meiner röhre sah das bild bis vor kurzem ned anders aus und ich hab keinen blassen, was sich da qualitativ verbessern sollte, daher meine meinung in dieser richtung. kann auch sein, das ich ganz anders denke, sobald ich ma nen dvi käbelsche hab ^^ aber aus jetziger sicht kann ichs mir schlicht und ergreifend nich vorstellen ><


----------



## TheWitcher79 (9. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Hmm, da sieht man mal wieder wie "kurzlebig" unser Computerhobby ist. Ich hab noch ne alte 150èr TS Baujahr 78 da krieg ich immer noch Sprit von der Tanke.

Ich persönlich kann aber damit leben. Ich nutze zum Zocken vorwiegend meinen Lappi mit Hybrid GRAKA. Das ist vielleicht ein Abenteuer in Sachen Treiber...


----------



## NCphalon (9. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ok, das mit dem blueray gelumbe mag sein, aber ich hab für sowas wenn eh nen fernseher ^^ daher war das bei mir nie nen thema *schulterzuck* und das dvi bild kenn ich einfach ned. auf meiner röhre sah das bild bis vor kurzem ned anders aus und ich hab keinen blassen, was sich da qualitativ verbessern sollte, daher meine meinung in dieser richtung. kann auch sein, das ich ganz anders denke, sobald ich ma nen dvi käbelsche hab ^^ aber aus jetziger sicht kann ichs mir schlicht und ergreifend nich vorstellen ><



Also mit meinem 19"er merk ich auch kaum einen Unterschied zwischen DVI un D-Sub, aber bei 1080p wirds mit D-Sub doch schon langsam unscharf.


----------



## WhackShit007 (9. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

solange die software-entwickler mitziehen seh ich keine probleme. ich wünsche mir da schon absprachen. ansonstens betriffts mich aber nich groß, hab nvidiagtx260x2 und bei dx9 sieht alles schnieke aus!


----------



## klefreak (9. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



TheWitcher79 schrieb:


> Hmm, da sieht man mal wieder wie "kurzlebig" unser Computerhobby ist. Ich hab noch ne alte 150èr TS Baujahr 78 da krieg ich immer noch Sprit von der Tanke.
> 
> Ich persönlich kann aber damit leben. Ich nutze zum Zocken vorwiegend meinen Lappi mit Hybrid GRAKA. Das ist vielleicht ein Abenteuer in Sachen Treiber...




naja, du bekomsmt ja auch noch passenden STROM für deinen alten Rechner 
(Teile der 150er kannst aber eher nicht mehr in einer neuen Rennmaschiene Wiederverwerten...)

mfg

ps: ich finde es auch ok wenn keine neuen Treiber mehr erscheinen, da diese eh keine Änderungen beinhalten würden..


----------



## zøtac (9. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*

Mhm, find ich jetzt nicht schlimm. Ich mein, wer jetzt noch mit ner DX9 Karte rumrennt braucht auch keine neuen Treiber 
Aber ich weiß net was ihr alle gegen CCC habt, ich komm damit viel viel besser klar als mit NVidia Systemsteuerung oO


----------



## flashdanc3 (10. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



Hademe schrieb:


> Also ich hab der 5850 vor nem monat mal ne chance gegeben. Ich war so dermaßen unzufrieden mit dem Catalyst das ich jetzt wieder bei Nvidia gelandet bin. Sorry AMD aber wer NVidia gewohnt ist kommt mit dem Catalyst einfach nicht ins Reine.
> Ich jedenfalls bin von ATI/AMD so enttäuscht das diese in Zukunft für mich tabu sind.




bla bla bla...AMD/ATI is ja soooo böse das sie uns mitm CCC quälen O.o ^^

umgekehrt könnt ich mich genauso über den nv treiber aufregen,da steig ich nämlich auch nich auf anhieb durch...da ich seit jahren nurnoch ATI/AMD karten verbaut habe.
ich komm jedenfalls bestens mitm CCC zurecht...selbiges würde sicher auch auf für nv gelten,wenn ich mich mit befassen würde(was ich zum glück aber nicht "muss"^^)

aber nur weil ich mich mitm nv treiber nich auskenn sag ich ja nich gleich das er "schlecht" ist 

aber was der bauer nich kennt,das frisst er nicht...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Solche alten Grafikkarten, wie die X1950 XTX oder X1900 XT erzielen aber oftmals doch eine bessere Bildqualität, als die aktuelle Konsolengeneration - die ist nämlich der Grund, warum so manche DX9-High-End-Rarität heute noch ausreicht.



Wobei "ausreichende Leistung" nicht unbedingt mit "guter Leistung" gleichzusetzen ist. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mm, die X1950 XTX hat eine deutlich höhere Speicherbandbreite, je höher die Auflösung und AA, desto mehr kann sie sich auch von der HD5550 absetzen bzw. desto mehr kommt die X1950 XTX der HD5550 hinterher.



Die HD5550 setzt sich in diesem Review locker vor eine 3850 und mit Ocing kommt sie sogar beinahe an eine 5670 heran:
PowerColor PCS+ Radeon HD5550 Video Card | Radeon HD 5550,Review,PowerColor PCS+,AX5550 512MD5-PP,Video Card,PowerColor PCS+ HD5550 512MB GDDR5 Video Card AX5550 512MD5-PP Graphics Performance Review

Achja und wegen dem CCC:
Ich habe viele viele Jahre nur Nvidia gehabt und kam dann zum ersten mal auf meinem Laptop mit einer Graka aus dem Hause AMD/ATI in Kontakt und hab eigentlich sofort durchgesehen beim Treibermenü. Irgendwas scheinen die Leute also falsch zu machen, wenn sie meinen, dass sie bei einem Wechsel von AMD zu Nvidia oder umgekehrt nicht mehr durchblicken, wobei der Grundaufbau der Oberfläche doch sogar fast der gleiche ist.


----------



## Rollora (10. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Achja und wegen dem CCC:
> Ich habe viele viele Jahre nur Nvidia gehabt und kam dann zum ersten mal auf meinem Laptop mit einer Graka aus dem Hause AMD/ATI in Kontakt und hab eigentlich sofort durchgesehen beim Treibermenü. Irgendwas scheinen die Leute also falsch zu machen, wenn sie meinen, dass sie bei einem Wechsel von AMD zu Nvidia oder umgekehrt nicht mehr durchblicken, wobei der Grundaufbau der Oberfläche doch sogar fast der gleiche ist.


weil das ganze bloß Fanboygeflenne ist um die jeweils andere Marke schlecht zu machen und man keine sinnvollen Argumente mehr hat. Dann kommt sowas wie "ich hatte eine, und die war Müll". Ob das nun wahr ist oder nicht. Das Problem sitzt sowieso fast immer VOR dem Computer und nicht drinnen


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



Rollora schrieb:


> Das Problem sitzt sowieso fast immer VOR dem Computer und nicht drinnen



Traurig aber wahr.

Mir ist es uebrigens vollkommen Wurst ob eine AMD oder Nvidia Karte im Rechner steckt. Ich kaufe einfach die beste Karte fuer einen angemessenen Preis. Damals wahr es die Radeon HD 5870. Wenn ich die Radeon HD 5870 noch nicht haette wuerde ich mir jetzt wahrscheinlich eine Geforce GTX 460 kaufen.


----------



## Rollora (12. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



thysol schrieb:


> Traurig aber wahr.
> 
> Mir ist es uebrigens vollkommen Wurst ob eine AMD oder Nvidia Karte im Rechner steckt. Ich kaufe einfach die beste Karte fuer einen angemessenen Preis. Damals wahr es die Radeon HD 5870. Wenn ich die Radeon HD 5870 noch nicht haette wuerde ich mir jetzt wahrscheinlich eine Geforce GTX 460 kaufen.


Dann hättest jetzt aber eine langsamere Karte 

Hab mir auch vor fast 1 Jahr die 5850 gekauft und bin völlig zufrieden. Sie zählt immer noch zu den schnellsten singlechipkarten mit wenig Abstand zur Spitze, und wird wohl eine der Karten sein, die Jahre im PC überdauern. 1 Jahr ist sie jetzt alt und noch keinen Staub angelegt. in 1 Jahr erst kommen die erste "richtig" neue Kartengeneration, also in 28 nm -> der erste größere Performanceboost, nach der Southern Island Reihe kommenden Monat mit vielleicht 20-30% Mehrleistung, was zu vernachlässigen ist, ein Spiel, welches auf der einen Karte läuft, läuft auch auf der anderen nicht. Und bis von der 28nm Generation die Spiele profitieren, vergehen nochmals locker 1-2 Jahre. Also hält die 5850, sofern sie nicht vorher den Hardwaretot erleidet, mal eben noch 2-3 Jahre in meinem PC. So wie im anderen Spielepc die 8800GTX für sich hin säuselt. reicht immer noch völlig, dieses 4 Jahre alte Dingelchen


----------



## kyuss1975 (14. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Müsste jetzt grad mal probieren, ob das Win 7 meine alte Matrox Millenium noch erkennen täte



oder meine voodoo 5 5000


----------



## thysol (14. September 2010)

*AW: AMD Catalyst Legacy eingestellt - kein Support mehr für DX9 Karten*



Rollora schrieb:


> Dann hättest jetzt aber eine langsamere Karte



Die Leistung der Geforce GTX 460 wuerde mir aber voellig ausreichen.


----------

